# Pet Friendly Apartments/Town houses



## catb (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello  I'm a newbie to the forum! 
My self and the dog, Suki are moving to Dubai in August, the boyfriend is heading in two weeks. He will be looking for a 2 bed apartment or town house for me & Suki to move into. Can anyone recommend any good apartment complex's that are pet friendly or even town houses?


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

I am arriving next month and have 2 cats. As I understand it's much like renting anywhere back home - some will allow animals and some will not - all depends on the individual landlord.

If I were you I would just ensure its part of your criteria when choosing places to view.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Budget would be helpful to give you areas to live. Greens and springs seem to be good options for people with dogs. Anywhere that is mainly western expats, except jbr has a blanket no pets policy.


----------



## catb (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies  Will just have to get the boyfriend searching when he gets overs


----------

